# Slick Honey grease: good for hub bearings?



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

I know that Slick Honey was intended for lubing suspension forks, but how would it do for hub bearings? I guess I might sacrifice some longevity and might have to regrease a little more often than if I used Phil grease. But it does indeed feel quite slick and would lower rolling resistance I would think.

What do you all think?


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

bdaghisallo said:


> I know that Slick Honey was intended for lubing suspension forks, but how would it do for hub bearings? I guess I might sacrifice some longevity and might have to regrease a little more often than if I used Phil grease. But it does indeed feel quite slick and would lower rolling resistance I would think.
> 
> What do you all think?


Slick Honey smells like and looks like bearing grease to me. In the summer when its hot Slick Honey does not seem to last very long, I usually use pedro syn grease where i want the lube to last or where i want a neutral grease around seals, plastic, teflon, delrin, nylon, ect....


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I think you are giving far too much credit to grease viscosity in the friction slowing your bike down. The difference between Phil Wood and Slick Honey in terms of the effort needed to pedal your bike is vanishingly small.


----------



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

I was thinking similarly as I was loading up my hubs with Slick Honey. Well, it's done now. I will do a little experiment and see how three months of riding treat the honey and bearings. After that I think Phil or Pedros grease will go in there.

Thanks.


----------



## spencer the kalmyk (Dec 6, 2006)

I used Park tool polylube 1000?? Yes,no maybe so??


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

I really don't know but the high pressure components nornally included with bearing grease might not be included when that grease is compounded. While the viscosity and lubricity might be fine you could end up damaging the bearings and races due to the high loads put on rather small bearings. In other words, I would go with some type of bearing grease.


----------

